# Type attracts type?



## badcompany

So I'm curious, do you guys or gals notice a dominant type of person you attract via dating sites or in person?
I've been dipping my feet into some online dating, while I'm not knocking them dead I am getting some interest and a majority of it is from redheads. I'm not complaining, but it's strange to me that it's not a more mixed bag.


----------



## Jellybeans

I have noticed I attract men who are completely obsessed with me or want a serious relationship quickly w/ me and also men that can run hot or cold or be distant then come back like a boomerang. I also attract some awesome dudes.

There is one time that I do seem to attract and I am trying to work through that. 

I'm not sure what it means or says about me.


----------



## philglossop

I thought it was just me!

I was attracted to life and souls of the party who then royally screwed me over, and well we know the end result.

So looking for a geek next time........

Oh and what is it with men whose names begin with D with me? XH (Darren), rebound 1 (David), rebound 2 (Darren), cyber person who wants a relationship (David).

All I want is an Andy/Steve/Chris. 

50p bets I fall for a flipping Damian.:lol:


----------



## badcompany

JB, I'm talking about purely physical type, if you notice the guys are of a certain hair color or nationality? The personalities have been all over the place for me but I find the 50%+ redhead stat to be odd and much more than coincidence somehow.


----------



## Jellybeans

Physically: I do have a thing for foreigners. I have an exotic look, too. too. Like begets like? My ex husband is a gorgeous European man with an awesome accent.


----------



## thunderstruck

badcompany said:


> for me but I find the 50%+ redhead stat to be odd and much more than coincidence somehow.


Abundance of redheads in your area? Seems to be the case here, at least compared to where I grew up.

Curious...do you have dark features? 

I haven't noticed a dominant type of person being attracted to me. The women I've dated and/or attracted are all over the place when it comes to looks, colors, etc.


----------



## Jellybeans

thunderstruck said:


> I haven't noticed a dominant type of person being attracted to me. The women I've dated and/or attracted are all over the place when it comes to looks, colors, etc.


They are also very aggressive, like the masseuse chick. Hahaha. It seems you do attract aggressive women, Thunder!


----------



## Jellybeans

badcompany said:


> JB, I'm talking about purely physical type, if you notice the guys are of a certain hair color or nationality?


Oh I think I answered this wrong - I thought you meant what I find myself physically attracted to...

Hmm.. as for who is attracted to me -- it's really a hodgepodge. As far as nationality and hair color goes, it's all across the board for me. I have been hit on by white, latinos, black guys, middle easterners, everything, the lot. 

There is a quiet type I seem to attract, too. I like that.


----------



## thunderstruck

Jellybeans said:


> They are also very aggressive, like the masseuse chick. Hahaha. It seems you do attract aggressive women, Thunder!


What can I say? Menopausal women want some thunder... :scratchhead:


----------



## badcompany

thunderstruck said:


> Abundance of redheads in your area? Seems to be the case here, at least compared to where I grew up.
> 
> Curious...do you have dark features?
> 
> I haven't noticed a dominant type of person being attracted to me. The women I've dated and/or attracted are all over the place when it comes to looks, colors, etc.


No I don't, I have a few pics here if you look around.
That is the thing, we don't have an abundance of redheads :scratchhead:


----------



## Ceegee

I attract women who are into tall, muscular, sexy, intelligent men with great personalities and a witty charm.


----------



## Want2babettrme

Ceegee said:


> I attract women who are into tall, muscular, sexy, intelligent men with great personalities and a witty charm.


You forgot to add well hung and humble.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

I have been attracting ALL TYPES, and some are just downright funny! I had a guy message me on Zoosk yesterday, he looks seriously like a ******* ex con named Cletus who lives in a van down by the river! And his message?? "If I could rearrange the alphabet I would put U and I together"!! I shared him with my coworkers this morning for a laugh! God, if you cant laugh at it, you will cry!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Gonnabealright

3Xnocharm said:


> I have been attracting ALL TYPES, and some are just downright funny! I had a guy message me on Zoosk yesterday, he looks seriously like a ******* ex con named Cletus who lives in a van down by the river! And his message?? "If I could rearrange the alphabet I would put U and I together"!! I shared him with my coworkers this morning for a laugh! God, if you cant laugh at it, you will cry!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Run if he asks you to see his puppy in his van.


----------



## Jellybeans

3Xnocharm said:


> I have been attracting ALL TYPES, and some are just downright funny! I had a guy message me on Zoosk yesterday, he looks seriously like a ******* ex con named Cletus who lives in a van down by the river! And his message?? "If I could rearrange the alphabet I would put U and I together"!! I shared him with my coworkers this morning for a laugh! God, if you cant laugh at it, you will cry!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Oh wow. How corny. Did you respond back? Hehehehe.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Oh hell no I didnt respond! lol! DELETE!!


----------



## badcompany

Oh common 3x you and the "truck ride to stubsville" guy from Trains planes and automobiles would make a perfect match


----------



## Forever Changed

Redheads. Redheads make me crazy. In one second.

And blondes. White, short blondes. Cliched, I know.

And I like the fuller body shape - cuddly. But then, I also like the ones you can pick up with one hand


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART

I can't believe you posted this - because I've had the same experience of one type of man contacting me. They are all from India. No idea why that is. Funny thing is, I've made a vow not to date an immigrant. My ex is an immigrant and he has no family here. I want someone with lots of family.


----------



## Ceegee

KNIFE IN THE HEART said:


> I can't believe you posted this - because I've had the same experience of one type of man contacting me. They are all from India. No idea why that is. Funny thing is, I've made a vow not to date an immigrant. My ex is an immigrant and he has no family here. I want someone with lots of family.


We're outsourcing our booty calls now?


----------



## Jellybeans

KNIFE IN THE HEART said:


> I can't believe you posted this - because I've had the same experience of one type of man contacting me. They are all from India. No idea why that is.


Maybe they want a visa?


----------



## philglossop

Funny, I'm chatting to someone online now totally different to my normal type- on the gay scene he'd be a cub.

And I'd be weak at the knees......


----------



## badcompany

Forever Changed said:


> Redheads. Redheads make me crazy. In one second.
> 
> And blondes. White, short blondes. Cliched, I know.
> 
> And I like the fuller body shape - cuddly. But then, I also like the ones you can pick up with one hand



Some online site I was reading claimed redheads were 18% more passionate, aged better, and lived longer lol. Sold

+1 on the rest. I tend not to be picky but I have had pretty much zero interest from any blondes. Strange....and the reason for my post.


----------



## Jellybeans

Are you blonde?


----------



## badcompany

I am brown haired, it can get lighter in the summer though like in my pic there by the water.
Here's the tally of the interested women so far that I've had either a lot of communication or dated:

#1 Redhead
#2 Redhead
#3 Brunette
#4 Brunette
#5 Redhead
#6 Redhead
#7 Redhead

The odd part of this and the reason for my post is reds are a minority when I search by hair color.


----------



## Clawed

badcompany said:


> So I'm curious, do you guys or gals notice a dominant type of person you attract via dating sites or in person?
> I've been dipping my feet into some online dating, while I'm not knocking them dead I am getting some interest and a majority of it is from redheads. I'm not complaining, but it's strange to me that it's not a more mixed bag.


hahaha, for me, I attract the same sex almost exclusively (I'm straight though) - I was using a dating / friends app and I made the mistake of saying that I "wanted to make friends, male or female." Well, I ONLY attracted male and NONE of them wanted to be just friends. Well, I learned two things:

1. Never keep it open to either sex (if that's not what you want)
2. I attract guys that are way hotter than the women I attract :scratchhead:


----------



## badcompany

Clawed said:


> hahaha, for me, I attract the same sex almost exclusively - I was using a dating / friends app and I made the mistake of saying that I "wanted to make friends, male or female." Well, I ONLY attracted male and NONE of them wanted to be just friends (I'm straight though)! Well, I learned two things:
> 
> 1. Never keep it open to either sex (if that's not what you want)
> 2. I attract guys that are way hotter than the women I attract :scratchhead:


People will read between the lines and think "Bi", don't go there.


----------



## thunderstruck

Clawed said:


> 2. I attract guys that are way hotter than the women I attract :scratchhead:


:lol: I've had hot guys flirt with me at B&N. Bonus points when Mrs. thunder notices it - "Why the F is that guy looking at you!"


----------



## Clawed

thunderstruck said:


> :lol: I've had hot guys flirt with me at B&N. Bonus points when Mrs. thunder notices it - "Why the F is that guy looking at you!"


As in, looking at you instead of her?  haha

It is really weird though. I guess when you dress with style, maybe some guys just assume? I seem to get looks at the gym too. I don't get it. If I had even half that amount of attention from the opposite sex...


----------



## thunderstruck

Clawed said:


> As in, looking at you instead of her?


Nah, she's just really insecure.


Clawed said:


> I guess when you dress with style, maybe some guys just assume? I seem to get looks at the gym too. I don't get it. If I had even half that amount of attention from the opposite sx...


I have a gay friend who tells me there is an unlimited supply of "straight," and usually married men who are up for some man lovin' on the side. Probably not any vibe or look you're giving off. They're just gauging your interest.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

I had a profile up for 3 days and got one guy who seems to be in a rut and wants somebody to change up his life for him, and security/LTR right off the bat. Another guy who seems to be a bit of a loner-loser but if I didn't have kids and could commit fully to being a loner-loser myself would probably be a good match.

I applied for a job as a substitute at the local library. I think I might have better luck there, and will go back to volunteering at the movie theatres and also start going to one or two dance events every month. Good enough effort I think. Not expecting miracles. I'm crazy about a guy, but he lives in Tasmania, and not feeling like I would really want to commit to anyone else. Humans are so weird and impractical with their whims, me included!


----------



## Jellybeans

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I applied for a job as a substitute at the local library.


Sounds like a dreamy gig. I have always really been into libraries.


----------



## Jellybeans

I personally am flattered with any sexually oriented person hits on me. Lol. Straight men, lesbians, whatever. I always say, "Thank you."


----------



## ne9907

Omb homemaker. Yesterday I took the examinnation for library associate!
best of luck to you!


----------



## badcompany

My thread is getting jacked in a bad direction lol.


----------



## Jellybeans

Ok, back on topic!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

ne9907 said:


> Omb homemaker. Yesterday I took the examinnation for library associate!
> best of luck to you!


Thanks. I think it is one of the few jobs I've applied to where I'm actually nervous about being selected or not. It's very part time, just filling in on vacations and such. 

If there's a man in town who's single and likes to read or watch movies, that's the most likely place to find him? Seriously though, I volunteered a lot for a full service library doing all sorts of library-related things. So it should be a fun job IF I get it, and can walk to and from. My kids are already always there so often. Might as well be where they are? 

I don't think it will do much for my magnetism when it comes to sociopaths, narcissists and weirdos though. Phhhhht.


----------

